# JD? Trimac? Help me ID please.



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.

What is this fish? I've been told it's a JD juvenile. It fluctuates from a light green with dark vertical stripes and somewhat of a black horizontal line down its body to a very dark green with the horizontal line no longer visible except for an eyespot on the tail.

This is a pic of a Juvey JD i found and my fish looks like this when it's not in the dark green coloration:









i think it may be a Trimac:










Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Hard to tell from that pic, but I would lean more toward Flowerhorn or Trimac than JD.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

clgkag said:


> Hard to tell from that pic, but I would lean more toward Flowerhorn or Trimac than JD.


Thanks. I'll get the GF's camera and try to get a better pic.

The reason I'm wanting to know is that my tank (46g) is somewhat overstocked and I wanna know what I've got so I can better select what to get rid of...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Honestly that tank is too small for any of the above mentioned fish, even by themselves.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

MalawiLover said:


> Honestly that tank is too small for any of the above mentioned fish, even by themselves.


Agreed...

And I believe it's a trimac.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't really look like a trimac to me, but a better pic would help. Definitely NOT a JD.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a flowerhorn to me


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think flowerhorn, but usually those are way more expensive than JDs. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Honestly that tank is too small for any of the above mentioned fish, even by themselves.


The fish are tiny right now, I'm just using the 46g as a growout. I'm about to get a 170 bowfront. Maybe a wet pet tank or frontosa colony. I have lots of friends who have tanks, Whatever fish I don't want or don't have the proper facilities for will go to them.



CichlidWhisperer said:


> I think flowerhorn, but usually those are way more expensive than JDs. How much did you pay for it?


 I bought it at a LFS, and they've mislabled fish many times before. They had them displayed as JD's. Paid $7.49.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I got my trimac for $2.89. It was mislabled as a convict. :thumb:

.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Your fish is definately not a Dempsey...

Pure bred Trimacs are not nearly as common in the hobby as Flowerhorns (hybrids w/ prominant Trimac features)... So unless it was purchased from a reputable breeder as a Trimac, it's best to assume it is a FlowerHorn... Thus I would suggest your fish is a Flowerhorn...

In my experience with Trimacs, they can do well in a community setting when young, but when they decide they do not want to be in a community setting they can snap overnight and make a mess of a previously peaceful tank. I've never kept Flowerhorn but I would expect this feature to be true of them as well...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's either a trimac or a salvini


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess we'll see. If it's a Flowerhorn, it's gettin traded.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

new possibility- Pastel Tiger Cichlid (Amphilophus Lyonsi)


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think in general when a fish is mislabeled at a fish store, it is most likely a common fish.. I don't think it is a Amphilophus lyonsi


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

If its at a LFS then I would stick to some of the more common things. Lyonsi is not a common cichlid from where I live neither is a pure Trimac. However, E-grade Flowerhorns can run very cheap and from the picture that was my first impression. From the pic it looks like it has that tell-tale red/orangish eye. Also that body shape looks very flowerhornish to me. But I am almost 100% positive that that fish is not a JD. We can probably help more once you get that better pic up.
Sean


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

New pics (finally)


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

bump for the new pics


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, I am going to have to go with Flowerhorn on this one. And probably one with texas cichlid in its background. Though I have been wrong in the past. But if you want my opinion I say you have one lil fortune fish. I good looking flowerhorn at that.
Sean


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Texas? All the pics are the same fish.

Fortune fish?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They meant that they think there's some Texas blood in the mix that your fish is, not that there is a texas in the background or in any of the pics. Just a speculation at what the mix might be.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> They meant that they think there's some Texas blood in the mix that your fish is, not that there is a texas in the background or in any of the pics. Just a speculation at what the mix might be.


Oh. reading comprehension>me. lol. So I have a good old mutt?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

barred midas maybe?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No. Flowerhorn.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> No. Flowerhorn.


Lol i know- I just can't leave it alone. He's now my biggest fish! Voracious appetite and great personality. He's in my 125 now.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I bet he's happy in there, lol.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Another vote to low grade flowerhorn. My only recomendation is don't keep him/her with any fish that you want to keep. There is a very good chance that he will just snap some day.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> I bet he's happy in there, lol.


Yeah he's doing very well in it. Right now It's just him and a juvy JD.



LowCel said:


> Another vote to low grade flowerhorn. My only recomendation is don't keep him/her with any fish that you want to keep. There is a very good chance that he will just snap some day.


He's a little bit of a bully already. But the 125 has plenty of hiding spots. and right now it's just him and the JD


----------

